# snow goose spread???



## stoli (Aug 17, 2008)

what is a good ratio in a snow goose spread to feeders vs. lookers..or does it even matter

also this was our spread from last weekend over 1100 decoys. we where using a ecaller. birds where locked up to about the 150 to 125 yard range then they just veered off..they didn't act like they where spooked or anything just slowly moved off.......later in the day more would circled but not come with in shooting range...any ideas


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Spread your decoys out more. Make the spread look bigger. I dont see much of a place to land you might want to consider that. Also make sure you hiden well. Which is probably a big deal!


----------



## stoli (Aug 17, 2008)

I agree 100% about spreading out the decoys....I mentioned that to the other guys in the morning and they said it was ok...guess not.....we did have hole in the decoys for the birds to land along with an area out in front of us.....as for our hide i think it was pretty good the canadas wanted to land on our heads :thumb:

thanks for the suggestions :thumb:


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Not saying you werent hid well, BUT I wouldnt judge my blinds being hid by spring canadas. They have 2 things on thier minds right now....migrating...and mating. I m no spread expert by far but I would run it a bit more longer downwind rather than side to side across it. JMO.

INhonker1


----------



## stoli (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks INhonker1,

but I'll pass on your comments.... :thumb:


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

:withstupid:


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

Spread those decoys out! They look pretty bunched up. With that many decoys you could be 200-300 yards long and look pretty natural.

Also, do you have any blues or dark juvies in there?

Are all your decoys feeding Sillosocks?


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

They look way to tight you could up size that spread by 10.
oh by the way when the birds were skirting you that was your cue to leave the spread and move down wind under the birds before they would flare. How high were they before they flared? I wish it was my time to go right now!!!!!!!!


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

LOL!!!! This oughta be good!!!!! :rollin: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

^
^
^
I was thinking the same thing...Maybe spread them out a bit


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

You could wear a reflective orange vest while standing in the decoys jumping up and down and have spring canadas decoy. Let the snow geese judge you,not something you can't even hunt. 1100 decoys.....if we ran that many I'd be walking 300yds. downwind of the blinds to begin the spread. Tight decoys around the blinds is no big deal,but spread it out on the edges to make the whole thing larger. Get some sentries,the more the better IMO. Were you running one certain snow goose sound all day;that could be a huge problem if it's something they don't wanna hear. I see ya have fliers in there;maybe try taking them down. Personally,I can't stand fliers/rotaries/flags,etc.Get the dog in the blind instead of sitting outside it. The little things can add up to birds in your face or you just watching birds. My biggest pet peeve is being out of the blinds.IMO,once you hear/see a snow goose,they have already seen you. It's hard to lay in a blind with the doors closed for 12hrs. a day but IMO it's one of the biggest things that helps us decoy birds.

Alex


----------



## SDGooseHunter2008 (Mar 14, 2008)

here is some of my spread. Also, I added some canada dekes in the mix.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

In these last two pics your spread look great. How many tnt's and fb's are you guy's running? Looks like maybe 300. But again thanks for the pics the layout looks very natural.


----------



## stoli (Aug 17, 2008)

yesterdays hunt..birds did the same thing....would not flare just slowly drift away.....I would say they start to drift around 300 yards...up to that point they are locked and dropping fast.....as you can see by the pic's......dog is in blind when birds are in the air...yes I'm using a ecaller but only have one cd right now......what cd do most of you guys use...thanks again for the help.....


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> yes I'm using a ecaller but only have one cd right now


 Which sound/cd do you use? I only have 1 track of 1 cd on the IPOD.We haven't ran any other sound for 3-4 years as the birds seem to work the best to this one than any other we have tried. I always go by what the birds react best to;not what some sales gimmick/cool looking cd cover looks like or by the cool sounding name of the cd.Plus,IMO,alot of guys think they need some huge ecaller that pumps out 4000 watts(yes,I know that's a little exaggerated).You can "blow" snow geese out with too much sound. We run our ecaller basically full blast all the way to the shot being called unless birds "sneak" in and they are close when we see them, under no wind conditions as the birds get closer,or very early/late in the day.

Alex


----------



## stoli (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm using the C/D down loaded to my ipod that came with the caller got it from Goosegetter.......my amp is only 200 and try to adjust the sound/volume ( lower it) as they get closer.....


----------



## stoli (Aug 17, 2008)

our set-up yesterday....


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks much much better as far as spacing goes. Just remember, if it was easy to kill these things everyone would be hunting them as much as some of us do. These birds are hunted 8-9 months a year and some of them are 15 years old. Think of the amount of crap that they have seen to educate them.

Keep at it, with snows when it rains it pours!


----------

